# Router Base Plates



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

OK ladies and gentlemen. I am about to make a router base plate...(I think that is why I"m on this forum.) I want to punch the opening to accommodate standard bushings. From what I have garnered from this wise forum and measuring the present plates I now have I have determined that I need to put a 1 3/8 and a 1 3/16 Hole...Will a 1 3/8 and a 30 mm work? I really prefeer to work with metric as in my feeble mind that wound be more accurate. Please help guide me, God knows I need all the help I can get....
George Cole
aka George II


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Not quite. You'll be .007" (0.178mm) short of the "standard" guide bussing fitting through the hole. A bit of knuckle grease (the lite version of elbow grease) and some fine sandpaper might deal with the .007" though.

[edit] I got out my metric dial caliper to measure a guide bushing, and 30mm would likely work OK. The 1 3/8" (34.9mm) flat countersink needs to be 3/32" (2.8mm) deep, BTW.

I assume you're doing this on a drill press?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

That should work just fine,,,the small hole is not a big deal as long as the guide can slip into it BUT the bigger hole must be dead on ( 1 3/8" ) it holds the guide true to the base and the bit .. 

======





George II said:


> OK ladies and gentlemen. I am about to make a router base plate...(I think that is why I"m on this forum.) I want to punch the opening to accommodate standard bushings. From what I have garnered from this wise forum and measuring the present plates I now have I have determined that I need to put a 1 3/8 and a 1 3/16 Hole...Will a 1 3/8 and a 30 mm work? I really prefeer to work with metric as in my feeble mind that wound be more accurate. Please help guide me, God knows I need all the help I can get....
> George Cole
> aka George II


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

George II said:


> OK ladies and gentlemen. I am about to make a router base plate...(I think that is why I"m on this forum.) I want to punch the opening to accommodate standard bushings. From what I have garnered from this wise forum and measuring the present plates I now have I have determined that I need to put a 1 3/8 and a 1 3/16 Hole...Will a 1 3/8 and a 30 mm work? I really prefeer to work with metric as in my feeble mind that wound be more accurate. Please help guide me, God knows I need all the help I can get....
> George Cole
> aka George II


George

Working from experience with the use of the template guides, make sure that the chuck of your router will fit through as this will give you greater versatility with the use of the guides, as you will be able to insert the shorter cutters and still use them to get down to the depth you require.
Pleased to see that you prefer the metric system as I have been trying to get others to purchase larger guides. the one I prefer is the 40mm and I base a great deal of my projects using templates round the 40mm.
Tom


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Doak, Ralph and Bob.

Thanks a lot lads. I will go for the 30mm forstner bit as my choices for the 1 3/16 are limited at best. I might add that Bob has posted in the past as to how to drill these holes with a drill press, thanks Bob! Next Friday i will head down to my buds at Highland Hardware and pick up my 30 mm and the Rousseau plate for my future table....also I will talk to them about the Trident Router...I love woodpecker work....

Thanks and Best regards,
George II 
George Cole


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

George II said:


> Doak, Ralph and Bob.
> 
> .....forstner bit as my choices for the 1 3/16 are limited at best....
> 
> George Cole


I got mine at LeeValley.com


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

kolias said:


> I got mine at LeeValley.com


Thanks, I did not even think of them but I will now..

George Cole
George II


----------

